# How many OZ of milk should I be feeding a 4 week old Nubian?



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

I have bottle raised alot of kids, but after reading a few things on here, I am kind of thinking I should have been feeding alot more. The ones I raised are healthy goats, but really not as big as I think they should be and maybe this is why. 

Anyway, the Nubian doeling I am bottle feeding (goats milk by the way), I am giving her 4 10oz bottles a day. But she still looks so skinny! I have read on here of people giving kids 3 20oz bottles a day, is this right? Wouldn't that much cause scours? What do you do? :whatgoat:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: How many OZ of milk should I be feeding a 4 week old Nub*

Well Pan is 6 weeks old and he's been getting 3 24oz bottles a day for several weeks now. I'm also pretty sure he's got a milk goiter so I'm reducing the amount of milk he gets by a an ounce per feeding for the last couple days. So now he's at two and a half cups per feeding and I think we'll stay there.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: How many OZ of milk should I be feeding a 4 week old Nub*

I posted a thread almost exactly like this a few weeks back and it was a very short thread. Here's what I was told: Start upping the amount you are feeding by an ounce a day. 
I wasn't told when to stop increasing the amount, that's why Pan is getting so much milk right now LOL. I went overboard. I'm not sure at what point I went overboard, but I have only read about parent raised babies on very rich milk getting milk goiters, and Pan's got one, so... LOL.
Anyways, I use a cow baby bottle with a sheep/goat nipple. I use a new cheap hoof pick to pry the darned nipple on the bottle. I was using a measuring cup for the milk but now that I've settled on an amount I used a sharpie marker on the bottle at the fill level, now I just pour the milk in the bottle.


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: How many OZ of milk should I be feeding a 4 week old Nub*

Have you had any issues with scours?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: How many OZ of milk should I be feeding a 4 week old Nub*

I believe for full size goats that 20 oz is the max per bottle. For smaller goats it is 10-12 oz per bottle. I bottle fed Nigerian Dwarfs and I can't remember how fast but by 4 weeks old, they were getting 12 oz bottles, 3 times a day.


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: How many OZ of milk should I be feeding a 4 week old Nub*

I was reading another thread where the lady feeds the babies 3 20oz bottles a day and by the time they are weaned at 3 months old, they are 50-60lbs! I've never had any kids that big at that age! The most I have ever fed them is 32oz, so I guess thats why. I mean Grace is an Alpine and she should be like much bigger. I feel really bad now. I will definitely be getting the kind of bottle you have though, Mere.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: How many OZ of milk should I be feeding a 4 week old Nub*

You shouldn't feel bad Amanda. Your babies have always been healthy. You've just learned something more here today.
THe bottle I use is a real PITA LOL, but it's better than using three baby bottles. It really does help to use something (like I use my hoof pick) to pry the nipple on to the bottle. You could probably use a butter knife or a flat head screwdriver. If I see you soon I'll bring you a new hoof pick .


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: How many OZ of milk should I be feeding a 4 week old Nub*

When I first got into goats (all of mine are standards) I was only feeding my kids 15-20 oz of milk twice a day from day one until they were weaned at eight weeks. This was directions from my aunt who I thought knew allot about goats seeing as she has 2,000 of them. So don't feel bad it happens. Right now I am bottle feeding three bucklings. I gave them 20oz three times a day until now that they are eight weeks old. Now they are getting two 20oz bottles twice a day and will continue to get that for another week or two. They are currently 45lbs. 20oz three times a day is good or you could even do 15oz three times a day. Just check their belly to see when they get real full.


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: How many OZ of milk should I be feeding a 4 week old Nub*

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all the help


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: How many OZ of milk should I be feeding a 4 week old Nub*

If you are feeding them goat milk, then no, they won't get scours, that's only when you give them milk replacer. 
Just gradually up their milk until they are drinking all the milk they want. If you increase their milk too soon or too fast, THEN they could get scours, so do it gradually.

With goat milk, you can give kids as much as they'll drink.


----------



## haji4 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: How many OZ of milk should I be feeding a 4 week old Nub*

I have alpine Nubian crosses and they get 1 32oz bottle twice a day starting at 3 weeks and now at just over 6 weeks one wont take her morning bottle as she wants her grain. by 8 weeks they should be weaned. But I think each goat is different.


----------

